
A List of 25 Principles of Adult Behavior by John Perry Barlow - bookofjoe
https://kottke.org/18/02/a-list-of-25-principles-of-adult-behavior-by-john-perry-barlow
======
goblin89
Here’s a quote of the original birthday message containing these principles,
which John sent out back when he turned 30:

[https://www.mail-
archive.com/silklist@lists.hserus.net/msg08...](https://www.mail-
archive.com/silklist@lists.hserus.net/msg08034.html)

IMO it’s important that #2 reads “Say nothing behind another's back you'd be
unwilling to say, _in exactly the same tone and language,_ to his face.” The
shortened form that’s currently circulating doesn’t carry the full meaning.

